# Adding another puppy question



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

This would be a hard question to answer without seeing your dog and how it reacts to other dogs. 
Do you take your dog to a training class? If your do, have your trainer assess your dog and guide you. If you don't, it might be something to consider. There is no substitute for a well trained dog and the guidance that you will get from the right trainer is better than the best advice that you will get here. Don't get me wrong, the advise here is usually top notch but it is very hard to give someone advice without seeing the dog.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks, I'll ask my trainer. He's SUPER playful and loves playing with other dogs but just ignores puppies :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm sure your golden will come around - a year old is still pretty young. We have a year old yellow lab (Sophie) and introduced a little golden (Molly) beginning of December. Our lab seemed so bored and lonely after our old golden (Shelby) passed away last June.
Bringing Molly into the family was the best thing ever. They get along so well; play together, sleep together, etc. It's so fun watching them interact with each other; they're great.
Even though Sophie can be aggressive during play with Molly, it all works out in the end because Molly never backs down and puts Sophie in her place; then all is good.
Good luck, you'll be fine with the new addition. :wave:

Karen & Molly


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am pretty sure I can tell you why.... 
he doesn't think he is a dog... he is a little tiny person ... he hangs out with you ... he plays with you... he cuddles with you.... he is a person ... why should he hang out with or play with puppies ... he has been socialized to you for a year and a bit... reminds me of my Connor who is now 12, he spent so much time with my husband one on one that when we have added dogs through the years he has had absolutely no interest in them. Isn't mean to them, isn't obnoxious, isn't anything, he just doesnt care, he is all about the people, he is all about my husband and it takes a lot of any of the other dogs to get him to play. I have only seen it happen a handful of times where he will even interact with the other dogs on more than a cursory level.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

We only had one time when a fur baby not welcome another pup. Jeb grew up with his mother Belle. He was so attached to her that when she passed away he wouldn't have anything to do with other pups or even the family. For fear he would fall into depression we had to keep him preoccupied at all times and also introduced him to more and more activities, people and other pups.
Your situation is nowhere near the same, but I think the same would be required - take him to as many places and introduce him to puppies. If it just doesn't work maybe you could consider a rescue older fur baby as companion.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

So good news, we had a puppy play date with two other puppies that were about 3 months and they all played the entire time! Ben is pooped! I guess the problem before was that we always saw puppies at the dog park and our Ben would rather sniff other dogs or just sniff around the whole time. So many interesting smells! Well I'm not worried anymore. We just need to get a playful puppy. But what young puppy isn't? Thanks for you're input everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it, maybe the first few weeks he will ignore it. But he will learn that he's a part of the family too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Unless your pup-big one-has a major behavioral issue- other puppies have not been their pup--clumsy -all feet n legs-trying to get a handle on life. Kind of weird. 
When that puppy is part of the family-big difference. Its their puppy--the world will be rocked with fun. 

Like people you don't know. When its a friend or family--that makes all the difference.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Our new puppy will not be ignored!*

In January we brought our 3rd Golden home. Our older girl has to retire from hunting/hunt testing due to some problems with her kidney's. 

Therefore we decided to find a new girl to back up our male who is now 5 years old. I think both our older dogs were overly socialized to my wife and I (our kids are all grown up). They wanted to ignore the new pup at first. That did not last long, she was in their faces wanting to play. If they growled, she rolled over on her back, but kept bugging them. By the end of the second day they are were rolling around and playing with each other. 

It all went very well, sometimes the older dogs would get grouchy and warn her, she learned quickly to know when to back off. No fights or punches have been thrown...just warnings! Which my three kids would have done as well when they were growing up....:yuck:


----------

